
Cloudflare to give SSL for free to all customers - vtlynch
http://blog.cloudflare.com/celebrating-cloudflares-4th-birthday
======
vtlynch
The "hint" they refer to in the post is that the first letter of every
paragraph spells, "SSL TLS FREE".

------
itistoday2
Alt title: "CloudFlare offers to MITM all customers for free!"

Source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8337815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8337815)

Not to knock on CloudFlare too much though. Their DDoS & malware protection is
definitely a nice plus to have. Just know what you're signing up for.

------
youngtaff
Some what ironic that I get "SSL Connection Error" in Chrome for that post!

